# When Enthusiasts Go Wild. Racing and Wrecking the Only S3 in America



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

At this past weekend's H20 International show in Ocean City, Maryland, it seems the owner of a rare Mexican-import Audi S3 went flippin' crazy. The event is held at a local horse race track just outside of town, and the temptation of rally racing on one of the dirt tracks on site was just too much for the owner of this black S3.
Not only did he kick up a lot of dust sliding sideways around the track, he also decided to evade the local Maryland State Troopers who took off in hot pursuit, doing his best Dukes of Hazzard impression. In hasty retreat from the field, he also sideswiped a vendor's trailer and an unlucky green Volkswagen Jetta, narrowly missing some showgoers. 








Out on the road, people are saying he blew a tire and lost the car into an embankment, damaging his own car, one we're guessing he'll have a hard time getting spare parts for, even further. Even worse, posts on this forum say his blood alcohol level was enough to net him a drunk driving charge as well.
The owner recently put the car up for sale on these forums. It seems he'd spent too much money on his trip from Texas to Maryland for the event and was losing his place, forcing the sale. Maybe he just snapped. Live Hard, get arrested harder. We're glad to hear no one was hurt in the process.








Of course, in today's digital world, there's plenty of evidence what transpired, and we've catalogued some of that here. Full H20 International Coverage will run on this site soon, including shots of the car at the event. Unfortunately, we'd left the track by the time this happened. Thanks to those who witnessed it for sharing the experience.
Warning, the videos do include graphic language. NSFW.
Video 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIA6XLkCQwM&NR=1
Video 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb9X-0aXj0I&NR=1
Video 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz1izWuxrqA&NR=1


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

here is one that i took on the first night at our hotel.










_Modified by dspl1236 at 10:49 AM 10/1/2007_


----------



## eurospek. (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (dspl1236)*

That isn't the only S3 in America AFAIK. A kid in my high school had an Imola Yellow imported from Mexico.


----------



## CUL8R (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (eurospek1)*

How the heck are they importing them from Mexico?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (CUL8R)*

To bad they are not the 8p Both are the earlier generation.


----------



## bump909 (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: When Enthusiasts Go Wild. Racing and Wrecking the Only S3 in America ([email protected])*

what an idiot. did the cops eventually get the EVO as well? someone must have got his plate.


----------



## bump909 (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: When Enthusiasts Go Wild. Racing and Wrecking the Only S3 in America (bump909)*

i thought this would be at 5 pages by now. is there another thread or something?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

I saw the whole think happen. I saw him ralley jumpin in the field and when I was puming gas I saw 3 state troopers chase him down rt.50.


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

i was also there for the whole thing....the kid seamed pretty shot to begin with, all i have to say is..what a **** up!!!


----------



## Audi SA4 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (Je2tta)*

Why?!?!?








sounds like everyone is gettign them from mexico.. maybe I should call my causin and get some imported


----------



## AchtungA3 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Audi SA4)*

Yeah, I saw this happen, too. Good riddance. That guy is a complete jerk. I talked to the owner with a few of my friends at the Hooters G2G on Saturday before H2O. He was so cocky and arrogant about his car. I asked him the mileage it had on it, and he called me a retard when I couldn't convert the kilometers to miles in the blink of an eye.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif You got what you deserved, jerk.


----------



## awglx (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: When Enthusiasts Go Wild. Racing and Wrecking the Only S3 in America (bump909)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bump909* »_i thought this would be at 5 pages by now. is there another thread or something?
I think so on vortex.


----------



## zlr101 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: When Enthusiasts Go Wild. Racing and Wrecking the Only S3 in America (awglx)*

wow poor s3 it needs a loving driver, i saw one of these for sale not too long ago in texas.


----------



## NYCCHoP (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: When Enthusiasts Go Wild. Racing and Wrecking the Only S3 in America (zlr101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zlr101* »_wow poor s3 it needs a loving driver, i saw one of these for sale not too long ago in texas.

that was the one


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*Re: When Enthusiasts Go Wild. Racing and Wrecking the Only S3 in America (zlr101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zlr101* »_wow poor s3 it needs a loving driver, i saw one of these for sale not too long ago in texas.

This is the one from texas, he drove it all the way to MD just to wreck it.
The turn signal is for sale by the Jron, the guy who owns the green mk3 jetta he hit.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3471102


----------



## VwguyGTI (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: When Enthusiasts Go Wild. Racing and Wrecking the Only S3 in America (yeayeayea)*

Thats pretty ridiculous.. looks bad on us http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: When Enthusiasts Go Wild. Racing and Wrecking the Only S3 in America ([email protected])*

yah it was pretty stupid last weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## AchTTung (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: When Enthusiasts Go Wild. Racing and Wrecking the Only S3 in America (abydielsgli)*

DUDE!
I shot some vid the night before with him, I doubt he knew it. We were asking him about getting his car. Seemed real flaky, especially when he started arguing that you have to go 270mph to get 9 seconds in the quarter mile.
I gotta get that online....


----------

